# Knock Sensor Replacement (2019)



## Lurtsema12 (Apr 11, 2021)

Hello, my wife and I own a chevy cruze 2019 1.4L T, with 37k miles. The CEL turned on and after a visit to the autozone the code led us to the knock sensor. We’ve been looking for instructions on how to do the replacement, but we have found nothing online. We’d really appreciate if anyone has a DIY of the process. Thanks in advance!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I'd go to a dealership. You should still have your powertrain warranty left.


----------

